# Salt low water. How low can you go!



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I've done the salt as low as 400cfs in a 9.5 raft. How low is too low.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I have done the day trip in a 9.5' raft at 250cfs. It was pretty rough but we did it. A few times the wind would start blowing and we would be moving backward in the rapid. We took a 13' down all the way down with 3 people in it and gear at 400cfs and that was a good trip still. I don't think you would want to even try 250cfs but even at that flow you need to have a lot of patience.


----------



## rgarn (Feb 24, 2017)

What is the lowest you could go in an IK on that note?


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't think you would want to go bellow 250.
It's really bare bones at that.


----------



## anchahiker (Sep 22, 2006)

I have done the Salt in an IK at around 250 or a little less a couple of times; it's a great trip but you will have to do several quick portages/linings and maybe some walking with your boat floating in the cobble areas.
i had a 4' leash on the boat and a lot of times would paddle up to a ledge of rocks, jump out and do a 'teeter totter' move to get the boat over and then hop back in. The leash is very handing for the shallows when walking and for quick little linings. There's a magic length that won't really wrap around a hand or foot. It's also good to have a flip line with a carabiner around your waist to deploy to lengthen the leash. 
Pack light and enjoy the solitude, anything below 225 I think will just be a hike.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

250 minimum for duckies. I've done it at 300 in a 14' paddle raft. Put in at Guide Camp anything below 400 to avoid a REALLY scrapy first few miles. Once you get below Gleason Flat, things are surprisingly channelized even at super low flow. Black Rock is the only real rapid of consequence at super low flow. Rat Trap is also kinda tricky, everything else is rock dodging.


----------

